# New Supersix Apex and then some upgrades



## crossdresser (Sep 18, 2012)

I have always been a Dale fan and have previously owned both an R600 road bike and F600 mtb but it has been to long. So this week i purchased a 2012 Supersix Apex. 
I got a great deal on it and have upgraded it already with some parts i already owned....


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

wish i had 2 pounds worth of upgrade laying around! I have the same bike, first road bike in about 25 years


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice. The SRAM kit is always light to begin with.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Spacer Alert! Spacer Alert!
Nice bike. I love black and white.


----------



## crossdresser (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep, spacers are only staying until I am happy with the bar height. Planning its first ride tomorrow but the weather looks shocking!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Everyone always freaks out about spacers. I dont get it. If you fit on the bike correctly, isnt that what matters?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Full_Spectrum said:


> Everyone always freaks out about spacers. I dont get it. If you fit on the bike correctly, isnt that what matters?


Yes, but in most cases if you need a bunch of spacers below your stem your bike doesn't fit correctly or you bought the wrong bike or wrong size bike for you and tried to make it fit.
Like when someone buys an agressive race geo bike (Super Six) then puts so many spacers under the stem the bars are almost as high as the saddle. Said person would have done better to buy a more upright/ comfort bike (Synapse) in the first place.
That's why people "freak out" when they see a bunch of spacers.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

I see.

Unfortunately, that isnt exactly correct.

A bike with aggressive geometry might require that a rider properly acclimate his body position to the bike. Even though he "fits" perfectly, he may not be agile enough to have lots of seat/stem drop, etc...
So, you use spacers while you train your body to work on the aggressive position.

If you buy a bike that has less radical geometry, what happens when your body changes?
You buy a new bike?

Notice that the Super Six actually comes with that much spacer in the stack- because it gives you the most options for growing into the bike, rather than having to replace your frame with every change in agility.
People freak out because it doesnt look cool. Nothing more, nothing less. Most of the time, I see the same people who laugh about spacers get dropped on rides, while on their fully race replica geo's. Just sayin...


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

As much as I don't like the spacer stack, I'm glad I had them. Initially I rode with all of them under the stem and the stem actually flipped. As I have gotten more flexible and familiar with the bike I flipped the stem back and moved a few on op of the stem. The more I ride the more I find I like doing shorter faster rides rather than Gillian's island rides. Might try some crits next year, maybe ill even cut the steerer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Dg designs said:


> As much as I don't like the spacer stack, I'm glad I had them. Initially I rode with all of them under the stem and the stem actually flipped. As I have gotten more flexible and familiar with the bike I flipped the stem back and moved a few on op of the stem. The more I ride the more I find I like doing shorter faster rides rather than Gillian's island rides. Might try some crits next year, maybe ill even cut the steerer.:thumbsup:


Exactly the point I was making. :thumbsup:


----------

